# Telephone Number



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi again everyone

I have searched everywhere for the telephone number of the canadian visa office.

We are attending a seminar on saturday and would like to clarify somethings before we attend.

Can anyone help????

Many thanks in advance.x


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Are you in the UK?
Try this number: 020 7258 6600


----------



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

yes I am in the uk.
Many Thanks


----------

